# Belly fat



## Seaman36 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hello friends..!

What is the best and effective way to reduce belly fat...? I think swimming is the best way...Whats your opinion...? Thanks in advance...!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

You can't spot reduce fat but yes swimming is a great way to burn fat 

~All the best


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I love swimming too, do it for fun in a regular basis and you will never be fat again :becky: swim bcoz you have to and is cr4p


----------



## christiaan (Sep 8, 2011)

a lot of cardio i believe is important.Today i burned 350 calories on treadmill but tomorrow i am going to do a lot more.If you do a lot of cardio the fat will melt away all over your body.Ofcourse resistance training is just as important.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

strict diet and if you are a student you get plenty time :becky: no excuses


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

The best and effective way to reduce the belly fat is Arabic dance. So many clubs are opened which give the best training to

reduce the belly fat.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

Adley said:


> The best and effective way to reduce the belly fat is Arabic dance. So many clubs are opened which give the best training to
> 
> reduce the belly fat.


I'm sorry, what? Arabic dance lol? I would say walking for belly fat running machine etc but if you don't fancy the gym, take a leisurely stroll each day, a good hour or so. But as Big Daddy said, you can't spot reduce fat unfortunately, if only!


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

Seaman36 said:


> Hello friends..!
> 
> What is the best and effective way to reduce belly fat...? I think swimming is the best way...Whats your opinion...? Thanks in advance...!


only way to do that is lipo suction lol, like many others have said u cant burn fat off 1 specific area when we burn fat we burn it globally!!!


----------



## Ebenezer (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Seaman,

Some effective tips to lose belly fat fast.

Do exercise regularly,

Never skip breakfast,

Drink green tea,

Do take low carb food meals,

Do take more proteins in your meals,

Avoid taking stress,

Avoid eating late nights,

Do add celery, broccoli, green beans, asparagus, apples, strawberries more in your diet plans.


----------



## scotty T (Oct 8, 2011)

I just cant seem to budge my gut, i burn a lot of calleries at work, so i am adding more on top to build muscle from training, if cut on them then theres no point training? catch 22 sorta thing.

I would say i have lost a little at the sides but not at the front of the gut, im doing crunches leg raises,frog kicks.

But no joy as yet,or am expecting it to happen to qiukley?


----------



## Miles1466868024 (Dec 2, 2011)

Remove fat from the belly is very tough job but any one can loss with determination.

Leg LIft, Planks and the crunches are best exercise to loss belly fat.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i lost my gut in the summer just gone, by a 1500 calorie diet and plenty of cycling, my weight training stagnated but it was worth it for the belly loss, i shed 20lbs.

but it seems an impossible task to shift the last few pounds of fat that hide the abs.


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

justin case said:


> i lost my gut in the summer just gone, by a 1500 calorie diet and plenty of cycling, my weight training stagnated but it was worth it for the belly loss, i shed 20lbs.
> 
> but it seems an impossible task to shift the last few pounds of fat that hide the abs.


Depends what you class as the last few pounds mate, if your close to around 10 % body fat then products like Lean -R from extreme are designed for that stuff!


----------



## Guns &amp; Buns (Dec 30, 2011)

Just been reading the previous posts, and not many people have mentioned about food? You can do as many sit ups as you like and cardio but if your not eating right and consistent too then it wont shift.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

a skipping rope will move belly fat start with 10 mins and work up to 30mins if u cant skip with the rope just move ur legs and diet


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## jackalan996 (Feb 28, 2012)

to reduce the fat, exercise is the most common activity.

go on walk regularly for 30 mints and take the less fat foods and vegetables.

mostly eating the fruits after every 2 hours.

drink water mostly in day......

Cheap Whey Protein and protein blends


----------



## D11FYY1466868025 (Jan 18, 2012)

Visceral fat is really hard to get rid of but it consists of a clean diet , determination and loads and loads of sweat.

For new exercises that might be more comfortable to yourself and routine check around youtube for videos and various websites for different workout regimes and take pieces and incorporate this into your own.

Also do the same with your diet.

Best of luck


----------



## Alexander_john (Mar 7, 2012)

Seaman36 said:


> Hello friends..!
> 
> What is the best and effective way to reduce belly fat...? I think swimming is the best way...Whats your opinion...? Thanks in advance...!


Hey,

Yeah i agree with your post,

Other wise also some exercise available which are good for belly fat loss.

You can also use green tea for fat burn.


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

Wesley said:


> Well can someone recommend any running exercises to reduce the fat off my belly? I'm not really overweight, but the belly fat is really bothering me.. So any idea


eh? try running as a running exercise.


----------



## Aaron1466868027 (Mar 26, 2012)

Walking, Sprinting and adding hills or an incline can burn 180 calories in 30 minutes,

Bicycling and Swimming of 30 minutes can burn 400 to 500 calories...


----------



## Lazyballs (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.menshealth.com/nutrition/interval-training-workouts#mobify-bubble.

M8 have a we read at this I'm still doin it now and again I lost a stone doin it and diet has to be good for it to happen I still have a treat prob every other day


----------



## Merlin (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Ebenezer,

Great tips to lose belly fat and like to add we must increase water intake and add broccoli, spinach, grapefruit, apples, lettuce, oatmeal, dried apricots, cabbage, brown rice and low fat dairy products in our daily meals as they are effective in losing belly fat.

Cheap fat burners


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Swimming is good for health and can burn fat but best ways to reduce belly fat are cardio exercises, breathing exercises and aerobics also help you to reduce your belly fat and will help to maintain

Cheap fat loss supplements.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

LindaWatson said:


> Swimming is good for health and can burn fat but best ways to reduce belly fat are cardio exercises, breathing exercises and aerobics also help you to reduce your belly fat and will help to maintain fitness health.


Oh dear Linda, you had to spoil it by putting that link in at the end, lol


----------

